# Convertir 12V a 3V para coche



## MPGS (Sep 21, 2010)

Buenas tardes,

Tengo unas dudas que no sé como resolver. Tengo un mando para abrir la puerta del garaje que funciona con dos pilas de botón de 1.5V, (total 3V), y me gustaría prescindir de las pilas y enchufarlo directamente al coche 12V. Me han comentado cosas de un regulador, pero no sé como conectarlo?, ¿si hay que ponerlo en un circuito?, etc. ¿Alguién me puede ayudar?

Gracias,
Pedro


----------



## seaarg (Sep 21, 2010)

Busca el datasheet del 78L33

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/22618/STMICROELECTRONICS/L78L33AB.html

Ahi tenes un diagrama de como conectarlo, lleva 1 capacitor a la entrada y 1 a la salida. Reducir de 12v a 3.3v puede generar un poco de calor en el regulador, dependiendo del consumo de tu mando pero probablemente no ya que lo hace al presionar boton solamente.

esos .3v de mas no creo que afecten el aparato y lo que yo haria seria modificar el control para poner el regulador dentro del mismo y que solo se active cuando presionas el boton. De otra forma, no estaria consumiendo pero si "conectado".


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 21, 2010)

Otra seria conectar 2 reguladores en cascada, 12v -> 7808 ->8v -> 7833 -> 3,3v.

Entre los 2 reguladores se reparten la potencia.


----------



## Tavo (Sep 21, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Otra seria conectar 2 reguladores en cascada, 12v -> 7808 ->8v -> 7833 -> 3,3v.
> 
> Entre los 2 reguladores se reparten la potencia.



No lo creo necesario... El consumo debe ser me muy pocos miliamperes... Para que poner dos reguladores en cascada si con uno basta? Para generar 3-4 °C menos?

Mmm...


----------



## panxozu (Sep 21, 2010)

un diodo zener seria una opcion también? hay de 3.1v y si el consumo de corriente no es elevado pos lo veo como una opcion.


----------



## jaftsu (Sep 21, 2010)

Opino lo mismo que panxozu...con un zener a 3.3 volts, ya que es mas compacto.
Saludos.


----------



## cesaryn (Sep 21, 2010)

como se haria para convertir esos 12 v a 5 v.. por que lo que yo hice fue conectar el regulador 7805 el unico problema fue que se calentaba demasiado.. hay una forma de que este regulador trabaje sin que se caliente tanto, espero me puedan ayudar en este problemita


----------



## g.corallo (Sep 21, 2010)

cesaryn dijo:


> como se haria para convertir esos 12 v a 5 v.. por que lo que yo hice fue conectar el regulador 7805 el unico problema fue que se calentaba demasiado.. hay una forma de que este regulador trabaje sin que se caliente tanto, espero me puedan ayudar en este problemita



por meterle 12v es raro que caliente seguro esta mal hecho el circuito o esta en corto algo


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 21, 2010)

¿Con que corriente estas trabajando a la salida?

Si no lo sabes, averigua, porque es un dato fundamental ese.


----------



## panxozu (Sep 21, 2010)

es normal que se calienten un poco, pero tienen razon, no deben calentar en exceso, recuerdo una vez, que una terminal estaba mal conectada y el regulador hervía con el infierno, o le están pidiendo de mas al regulador.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 21, 2010)

Hola.

Sí al 7805 se extrae 1A, tienes (12V - 5V) x 1A = 7W, tienes que ponerle un disipador de calor.
Como ya te han preguntado, cuál es la corriente que estás consumiendo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jaftsu (Sep 22, 2010)

cesaryn debes de verificar tu corriente que le estas demandando a tu regulador, si ya lo tienes con un buen disipador y se sigue calentando te recomiendo le pongas otro en paralelo pero debes de saber primero cuanta corriente le estas demandando.
Saludos.


----------



## MPGS (Sep 22, 2010)

panxozu dijo:


> un diodo zener seria una opcion también? hay de 3.1v y si el consumo de corriente no es elevado pos lo veo como una opcion.



Perdonar, pero y que hago con el Diodo Zener, ¿tengo que ponerlo en un circuito?, ¿se conecta a la corriente y al mando?,etc.

Gracias,
Pedro


----------



## lubeck (Sep 22, 2010)

mira este link...
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_reg_con_zener.asp
solo necesitas una resitencia y el zener... 
si no sabes que corriente consume o no lo sabes medir, yo creo que lo peor que puede pasar es que se queme el zener... unos .10usd o menos...

Mmmm.. haz pruebas antes con un dispositivo que no aprecies mucho...


----------



## mat4 (Sep 22, 2010)

Buenas, para mi la idea del zener es la mas sensata. Trata de usar un zener de 3V-1W y en lugar de la resistencia puedes colocar un trimpot para calibrar mejor el valor. 
Yo hice un par de fuentes para punteros laser y son bastante estables y compactas.
Te recomiendo que antes de conectarlo al control midas el voltaje de salida y lo calibres en 3V.

Espero haberte sido util.


----------



## MPGS (Sep 22, 2010)

mat4 dijo:


> Buenas, para mi la idea del zener es la mas sensata. Trata de usar un zener de 3V-1W y en lugar de la resistencia puedes colocar un trimpot para calibrar mejor el valor.
> Yo hice un par de fuentes para punteros laser y son bastante estables y compactas.
> Te recomiendo que antes de conectarlo al control midas el voltaje de salida y lo calibres en 3V.
> 
> Espero haberte sido util.



Gracias. ¿qué es un trimpot?, ¿cómo se calibra el valor?, ¿me puede poner un diagrama exacto de como hacer el circuito y de todos los materiales con descripciones que tengo que comprar, por favor?

Como os supondréis quiero iniciarme en este mundo de la electrónica y estoy un poco perdido.

Gracias,
Pedro


----------



## lubeck (Sep 22, 2010)

> ¿qué es un trimpot?










> ¿cómo se calibra el valor?


dandole vueltas al trimpot


> ¿me puede poner un diagrama exacto de como hacer el circuito y de todos los materiales con descripciones que tengo que comprar, por favor?


ya te puse un link


> Como os supondréis quiero iniciarme en este mundo de la electrónica y estoy un poco perdido


lo primero es saber usar el google y prestar atencion...


----------



## panxozu (Sep 22, 2010)

en este tema se habla sobre diodos zener por si quieres mas informacion https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/duda-respecto-diodo-zener-43534/


----------



## MPGS (Sep 22, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> dandole vueltas al trimpot
> 
> ya te puse un link
> 
> lo primero es saber usar el google y prestar atencion...




Ya he visto el link, pero he dicho que estoy muy verde, por lo que las dos salidas que hay en la parte baja del circuito, no se donde van, y no se donde va el trimpot.

P.D. No creo que sea acertado recibir a nadie en el foro con ofensas, sé usar el google y presto atención, pero lo dicho soy bastante novato en estos temas y ando un poco perdido. Mi intención no ha sido molestar, quiero solucionar mi problema e ir aprendiendo del foro,...

Un saludo,
Pedro


----------



## panxozu (Sep 22, 2010)

Ver el archivo adjunto 39810

te refieres a este circuito? si es este, cuales salidas?


----------



## lubeck (Sep 22, 2010)

> Ya he visto el link, pero he dicho que estoy muy verde, por lo que las dos salidas que hay en la parte baja del circuito, no se donde van, y no se donde va el trimpot.



el trimpot es una resitencia variable... puedes sustituirla por la resitencia que dice Rs... utilizas la del centro y  una de los extremos, la ventaja es que no tienes que hacer calculos nada mas lo mides con el tester...



> No creo que sea acertado recibir a nadie en el foro con ofensas,


no es ninguna ofensa, es una verdad que a los que empezamos nos cuesta asimilar...
y para mi no es ninguna molestia el que preguntes ni el contestarte si se la respuesta...


----------



## MPGS (Sep 22, 2010)

panxozu dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 39810
> 
> te refieres a este circuito? si es este, cuales salidas?




Gracias. Me reifero a las dos patas de abajo que van a la izquierda y derecha, y donde pongo el trompot.

Gracias de nuevo.

Pedro


----------



## panxozu (Sep 22, 2010)

el trimpot lo pones donde esta Rs con las patas como comento lubeck


perdon por lo feo del dibujo pero espero que quede un poco mas claro

una pata del trimpo va en un extremo, la de en medio en el otro extremo,


----------



## MPGS (Sep 22, 2010)

MPGS dijo:


> Gracias. Me reifero a las dos patas de abajo que van a la izquierda y derecha, y donde pongo el trompot.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo.
> 
> Pedro



Hola. Como el Vz será el diodo Zener, ¿cómo lo conecto?, si tiene dos patas y una la conecto a la salida de la resistencia, la que sale hacía abajo, ¿donde va?...

Gracias,
Pedro


----------



## panxozu (Sep 22, 2010)

los diodos zener tienen una banda negra en un extremo, el extremo que tenga esa banda (catodo) va conectada a la salida del trimpot o resistencia que uses, busca imagenes de estos y la hoja de datos de este, pon en google diodo zener datasheet


----------



## lubeck (Sep 22, 2010)

mira esta imagen   ...


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola!!!

yo por mi parte tambien tengo conocimiento de regulacion por parte de diodos, y me gustaria complementar con la ayuda . En este caso, se deberia usar al menos un diodo 3.3 V (como ya lo han mencionado) y min. una potencia de 1W. Busque por medio de nuestro amigo Google, y me ha dicho que el 1N4739 es una buena opcion. Dejo el datasheet para quien quiera verlo.



saludos!!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola. 

De qué potencia debe ser la resistencia de ajuste o trimmer, si el diodo es de 1W.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zxeth (Sep 22, 2010)

pobre, siempre todos buscando la forma mas complicada . 

Lo que haria yo. 
1) Medir consumo de el control
2) ley de ohm y mayas
3) comprar resistencia de 2 watts o mas y punto. Si igual el boton lo apreta 1 segundo, si no hay carga la resisntecia no calienta


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 22, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> De qué potencia debe ser la resistencia de ajuste o trimmer, si el diodo es de 1W.
> 
> ...



Exacto, ojo con poner un preset ahi, porque si hablamos de corrientes importante el preset muere.

Ahi lo que deberia ir es una resistencia fija que cumpla las condiciones de:

- Suministrar la corriente minima para que el Zenner funcione, es decir para garantizar su polarizacion.

- Suministrar la corriente suficiente a la carga.

Por otro lado el Zenner se debera bancar esa corriente maxima que pasara por la carga en caso de encontrarse en vacio o simplemente porque la carga varia su valor.


----------



## MPGS (Sep 23, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Exacto, ojo con poner un preset ahi, porque si hablamos de corrientes importante el preset muere.
> 
> Ahi lo que deberia ir es una resistencia fija que cumpla las condiciones de:
> 
> ...



Entonces debería colocar un TRIMPOT, o una resistencia?. ¿que referencia de TRIMPOT o de resistencia debería usar?

Gracias,
Pedro


----------



## lubeck (Sep 23, 2010)

> Entonces debería colocar un TRIMPOT, o una resistencia?. ¿que referencia de TRIMPOT o de resistencia debería usar?


ya vez como nos cuesta asimilar el poner atencion...
el valor de la resistencia depende del consumo del control.... pero se desconoce... por eso se te sugirio el trimpot...sin saber el consumo solo se adivina...
el consumo se mide con tester en la funcion de amperimetro 

yo pienso igual que zxeth...


> Si igual el boton lo apreta 1 segundo, si no hay carga la resisntecia no calienta


o sea que compra ambos no cuestan demasiado... y haz pruebas
o lee el link que puse y haz el calculo... pero es tu decisión...


----------



## MPGS (Sep 23, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> ya vez como nos cuesta asimilar el poner atencion...
> el valor de la resistencia depende del consumo del control.... pero se desconoce... por eso se te sugirio el trimpot...sin saber el consumo solo se adivina...
> el consumo se mide con tester en la funcion de amperimetro
> 
> ...



Como se cruzan los comentarios, no acabo de entender. Si hago esto, pongo una resitencia de 2W conestada al positivo de 12v y ya está, o la resistencia en en lugar de poner el TRIMPOT?. El TRIMPOT, ¿como lo pido?, tendrá voltaje, o algo.

Gracias,
Pedro


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola.

Por qué no usas un regulador de voltaje, no tienes que calcular nada, y si calienta, pones un disipador, ya que, va a calentar igual con el zéner.
Regulador es más eficiente, ya que sin carga consume menos de 7mA, mientras que un zéner sin carga consume igual o más que con carga.

Chao.
elaficiobado.


----------



## MPGS (Sep 23, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Por qué no usas un regulador de voltaje, no tienes que calcular nada, y si calienta, pones un disipador, ya que, va a calentar igual con el zéner.
> Regulador es más eficiente, ya que sin carga consume menos de 7mA, mientras que un zéner sin carga consume igual o más que con carga.
> ...




Hola,

Veo que volvemos al regulador. Yo no entiendo, por lo que poco puedo aportar, ¿porqué hay gente que prefieres una cosa a la otra?

Saludos,
Pedro


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola.

El zéner es bueno como regulador de voltaje , para aparatos o circuitos que consumen poca corriente, o como voltaje de referencia. Pero para circuitos que consumen mucha corriente no es tan práctico el usarlos.
Los circuitos integrados reguladores de voltaje comparados con el zéner son más eficicentes y más fáciles de implementar, y depende de donde vivas te cuesta menos de un dolar (USA).

Como puede ver no se trata de preferencias, sino de lo práctico que es uno respecto del otro. Con el regulador no calculas nada, con el zéner va a depender de conocer cuál es la corriente que consume el circuto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 23, 2010)

En todo caso, lo que deberias hacer es averiguar cual es tu corriente de consumo, sino es lo mismo que nada, podes matar a la cucaracha con un insecticida o con una escopeta, en este caso es lo mismo.


----------



## MPGS (Sep 23, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> En todo caso, lo que deberias hacer es averiguar cual es tu corriente de consumo, sino es lo mismo que nada, podes matar a la cucaracha con un insecticida o con una escopeta, en este caso es lo mismo.



Intentaré luego medir la corriente de consumo, pero es el mando de la puerta de un garaje, por lo que supongo el consumo será mínimo, y aprietas el botón durante 1 segundo como decía otro forero.


Gracias,
Pedro


----------



## solaresmty (Sep 23, 2010)

pasanos los datos del mando cuanto voltaje y corriente ocupa por lo general biene en la parte de atras del mando o el modelo para buscar referencias de el y asi saber que tipo de elemento seria mejor ponerle para su optimo funcionamiento


----------



## MPGS (Sep 27, 2010)

solaresmty dijo:


> pasanos los datos del mando cuanto voltaje y corriente ocupa por lo general biene en la parte de atras del mando o el modelo para buscar referencias de el y asi saber que tipo de elemento seria mejor ponerle para su optimo funcionamiento



Hola,

Al ver otro mando nuevo que tenía para ver la etiqueta he visto que son 6V no tres como yo creía, pensaba que las pilas eran de 1,5 cada una, y no de 3v. Por lo que 3 + 3 = 6V

Lo que pone en la etiqueta es TX·,TX4 (433.92 Mhz) CH 6V, batery: 2 x CR2016 class 1 device
ES0231.4870 REV 001.

No sé si os servirá de algo. Sobre todo lo importante es que son 6V.

Gracias,
Pedro


----------



## mat4 (Sep 27, 2010)

Buenas, al parecer este modelo de pilas (CR2016) entrega una corriente de 90mAh, debido a que estan en serie la corriente va a ser la misma, segun mis calculos tendrias que utilizar una resistencia de 133 omhs y debido a que el pulso es corto podria ser de 2W de esa forma no es tan aparatoso.
Quiza lo que te convenga hacer es probar con valores un poco mas grandes y luego ir bajando hasta que funcione, intenta con 200 omhs o un poco mas.
por mi parte no te recomiendo el trimpot porque suelen ser de poca potencia y es probable que se queme.

Saludos y buena suerte.


----------



## MPGS (Sep 27, 2010)

mat4 dijo:


> Buenas, al parecer este modelo de pilas (CR2016) entrega una corriente de 90mAh, debido a que estan en serie la corriente va a ser la misma, segun mis calculos tendrias que utilizar una resistencia de 133 omhs y debido a que el pulso es corto podria ser de 2W de esa forma no es tan aparatoso.
> Quiza lo que te convenga hacer es probar con valores un poco mas grandes y luego ir bajando hasta que funcione, intenta con 200 omhs o un poco mas.
> por mi parte no te recomiendo el trimpot porque suelen ser de poca potencia y es probable que se queme.
> 
> Saludos y buena suerte.




Hola,

Entonces que pondrías, la resistencia y el diodo Zener?

Gracias,
Pedro


----------



## lubeck (Sep 27, 2010)

> Entonces que pondrías, la resistencia y el diodo Zener?


si...
el zener de 6v aprox
Ver el archivo adjunto 39810


----------



## MPGS (Sep 28, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> si...
> el zener de 6v aprox
> Ver el archivo adjunto 39810



Hola,

Me podéis decir los código de resitencia y diodo Zener, por favor. Luego ya sabéis los que no sabemos llegamos a la tienda de electrónica, nos empiezan a preguntar cosas, y al final como no sea amable el que te atiende nos vamos sin nada. Si podéis darme todos los datos necesarios para pedirlo lo agradecería.

Saludos,
Pedro


----------



## lubeck (Sep 28, 2010)

Me voy a basar en lo que te recomendo mat4, para ya no hacer el cuento tan largo y ya los compres.... 
piedelo asi...

1 Zener 6v 5 Vatios el codigo para ese es el 1n5340B 
(si no tienen pide uno de 6.2v o 5v  a 5 vatios)
1 resistencia de 220 Ohms 2Vatios 

Vatios=Watts

si puedes compra unos 2 o tres zeners  y resistencias de valores próximos a 220ohms para que hagas pruebas... en la electrónica normalmente nunca funciona a la primera si estas experimentando...

(pero ya intenta comprarlos porque a este paso ya me dan ganas de ir a España a armartelo  Es broma)


----------



## panxozu (Sep 28, 2010)

Entonces se decidió por el zener, mas compacto . Vamonos a España


----------



## cansi22 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sobre el consumo del mando:
Tengo en la mano uno que va a 12v y el consumo es el sig:
TX(funcionando) 8mA; Rep(reposo)2,5uA.


----------



## MPGS (Sep 28, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Me voy a basar en lo que te recomendo mat4, para ya no hacer el cuento tan largo y ya los compres....
> piedelo asi...
> 
> 1 Zener 6v 5 Vatios el codigo para ese es el 1n5340B
> ...



Me parece estupendo, ya tengo claro lo que tengo que comprar. LO compro y os cuento. Muchas gracias.

Pedro


----------



## seregras (Sep 30, 2010)

Mi primer mensaje en el foro:
Por que nadie ha mencionado la posibilidad de utilizar un convertidor-reductor DC-DC? estos no se calientan y se utilizan mucho ya que son mas eficientes que los reguladores de tension.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 30, 2010)

> Por que nadie ha mencionado la posibilidad de utilizar un convertidor-reductor DC-DC? estos no se calientan y se utilizan mucho ya que son mas eficientes que los reguladores de tension.



Noooooooooo.... amigo seregras...
ya no des ideas... ya compre mi boleto a España, el zener y la resistencia....  (broma)


----------



## seaarg (Sep 30, 2010)

Zener de 5 vatios? oh por dios un simple reguladorcito pequeño sobraba. Bueh


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 30, 2010)

Es que el zener ni siquiera era necesario que sea de esa potencia, si hablamos de que el circuito a lo sumo pide 8mA y si polarizamos al zener como mucho con 1mA:

Izener-max=Izener-polarizacion+IL-max=9mA

Pmax-zener=Izener-max*Vzener=6*9mA=54mW

Los zener de menor potencia creo que son los de 500mW. Digamos que un zener de 5w esta un poco sobredimensionado  .


----------



## MPGS (Oct 1, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Es que el zener ni siquiera era necesario que sea de esa potencia, si hablamos de que el circuito a lo sumo pide 8mA y si polarizamos al zener como mucho con 1mA:
> 
> Izener-max=Izener-polarizacion+IL-max=9mA
> 
> ...



Entonces, ¿qué hago al final?, ¿qué pongo?...

Gracias,
PEdro


----------



## solaresmty (Oct 1, 2010)

alamejor en la tienda de electronica te pueden asesorar mejor ya veo que aqui todos opinamos diferente nomas te estan confundiendo


----------



## panxozu (Oct 1, 2010)

sip, pero si por ejemplo vas a un steren en mexico y les preguntas, se quedan


----------



## lubeck (Oct 1, 2010)

> Entonces, ¿qué hago al final?, ¿qué pongo?...



lo que yo entiendo mi estimado MPGS y es mi ultima opinión al respecto es que si los compañeros mencionaron esto...



> Los zener de menor potencia creo que son los de 500mW. Digamos que un zener de 5w esta un poco sobredimensionado  .





> Zener de 5 vatios? oh por dios un simple reguladorcito pequeño sobraba. Bueh



quiere decir que con lo que te sugerí basado en lo que te sugirió mat4 sin saber aun que consumo pueda tener tu control, primero tendrás que reparar tu control o puerta o lo que sea antes que el regulador...

asi que tu decide... 
saludos...
unplugged....


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 1, 2010)

Basandonos en que tu circuito requiera de 8mA maximo de consumo, apliquemos ley de ohm:

- Zener 1N753A - Izmax=60mA - Vzener=6,2v

Si polarizamos al zener con 1mA => 

Resistencia=(Vcc-Vzener)/(IL+Izener)=5,8v/9mA=644,4ohms

Valores comerciales => 560ohms o 680ohms

Para garantizar esa corriente seria conveniente elegir 560ohms

Itotal=(Vcc-Vzener)/560ohms=10,35mA

P-resistencia= (IL+Izener)*(Vcc-Vzener)=60mW => 1/8w minimo para adelante

Condiciones de funcionamiento:

- Sin carga => Izener=10,35mA => P-zener=6,2v*10,35mA=64,17mW (Peor condicion)
- Con carga (IL=8mA) => Izener=2,35mA => P-zener=6,2v*2,35mA=14,57mW

En ambos casos el Zener funciona bien y con un margen importante, *siempre y cuando tu corriente de carga sea 8mA*.

¿Cuanto seria la maxima corriente de carga que se banca el Zener?

Un poco menos de 60mA, digamos 40 o 45mA como margen. Obviamente en esa condicion la resistencia en serie deberia recalcularse.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 1, 2010)

Hola.

Aquí tienes 6V

LM78L06.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 1, 2010)

POrque expanden tanto un tema tan simple como comprar un eliminador de 3V por la cantidad de 10 pesos y luego si tienes ganas de aprender lo destapas y ves que es lo que tiene no creen, es que pienso que hacer preguntas como esas son demasiado simples y que podria dar con la solucion con darle 5 click a google digo solo es mi opinion ademas vean hay como 40 respuesta por una sola del interezado


----------



## panxozu (Oct 1, 2010)

cada quien aporta su idea, de eso se trata, al final el decidira por la que le paresca. Comprar un adaptador tambien seria una opcion pero nada como hacerlo por ti mismo


----------



## solaresmty (Oct 2, 2010)

es verdad el deb de elejir ya todos dimos nuestras opiniones y/o sugerencias ya el lije si las toma o no total es un foro los foros son para discutir temas y aprender



panxozu dijo:


> sip, pero si por ejemplo vas a un steren en mexico y les preguntas, se quedan



jejejej yase asi me paso cuando fuy a comprar mi primer desoldador por succion la chava se quedo con cara de  ya le dije para quitar la soldadura y la chava nuevamente  y como tenia prisa le dije mira ese que esta detras de ti me iva dar un cautin :/ jejejeje


----------



## jesuscc (Sep 22, 2011)

Buenos días, ante todo gracias por todo lo que ayudais para todas las personas que andamos pedidas en electrónica, os lo agradecemos muchoo.

Vereis, quiero hacer algo un poco extraño. Quiero conectar una cámara de fotos ( que lleva entrada de 3.3 V ) al cargador de mechero del coche. Me he leido todo lo que habeis dicho en el hilo este y el primer dato es que desconozco la potencia que consume la cámara y el segundo, es que ( corregidme si me equivoco porque no tengo ni idea de electrónica ) si utilizo un zener de valor 3.3 V y apago la cámara, supongo que se queda el circuito en vacío y por el zener intentarán pasar todos los amperios de la batería no?

La otra opción que creo que me iría mejor, ¿ sería poner un regulador de tensión ( de esos de las 3 patas, una de entrada a 12 V, la central a tierra y la otra salida a 3.3 v ? 

Que me decis?

Muchísimas gracias por todoo y perdonadme si meto la pata en los conceptos!! Un saludoo!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2011)

Voto por un regulador de 3 patas  LM317 , o mejor el LM350


----------



## jesuscc (Sep 22, 2011)

Hola dos metros, gracias por responder,

solamente con el regulador de 3 patas me valdría¿? es decir, traer 12 V a una patilla de él, y los 3.3 V que salgan de la otra patilla directa a la cámara?

y otra cosa, que pasaría si se apagase la cámara estando el regulador recibiendo corriente de 12 V ? se quemaría o algo? ( creo que con el zener si pasaría no? pregunto desde mi ignorancia para aprender un pocoo!) 

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2011)

Yo le pondria el LM350 que es para 3 amperes , si se calienta , un pequeño dissipador , el LM317 es para 1,5 amapere y vas a necesitar un disipador maaaaas grande.

Además del integrado , lleva una resistencia y un preset. Además de un par de capacitores para evitar ruido eléctrico.

Necesitarás un tester para ajustarlo a tu tensión.







Desconectando la cámara nada se quema


----------



## Basalto (Sep 22, 2011)

Yo creo que lo mas sencillo es un L78L33 si no superas los 100mA o un L7833. Esquemas mas sencillo imposible, mira que os gusta complicaros.


----------



## jesuscc (Sep 22, 2011)

Gracias a todos, Acabo de buscar las caracteristicas de la cámara y son 2500 mA a 3.3 V cc, una potencia de unos 8.5 W ( si estás con la cámara enchufada y cargando pilas ) sino baja a 4.5 W.

Pongamos el peor de los casos 8.5 W, con lo que el ML317 no valdría ya que es para 1.5 A y el L78L33 de Basalto tampoco porque superamos los 100 mA.

En cuanto al esquema de arriba de DOSMETROS, varias preguntas (te pido compasión porque de electrónica estoy pegado... jajajja )

- el condensador C1, es normal no? es decir, que no es electrolítico no? pero de qué voltaje? 12V entiendo?
- R2 es una resitencia variable, supongo que se puede calcular con la fórmula de arriba Vout= 1.25 (1+(R2/R1))+Iadj (R2) peeeeeroooooo me faltan los datos de R1, R2 y Iadj(R2), o sea, la intensidad que pasa por el regulador ML350. Mi pregunta es, como se calcula esa intensidad? o se supone que la línea del condensador C1 está abierta y toda la intensidad ( los 2500 mA ) circulan por el ML350? Corregidme en todo lo que veais que digo que esté mal.
- C2, es un condensador electrolítico, pero de qué voltaje? 3.3 V ¿?
-Y por último, qué valor se le puede dar a R1 y por qué¿? ( quiero aprender el porqué de las cosasss...... )

Muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayudaaa!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 22, 2011)

Hola.

El LM350 te puede servir es de 3A.
Mira la hoja de datos.
Puedes usar R1=110 ohmios y R2=180 ohmios.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc (Sep 2, 2013)

Buen dia;
Yo tengo un radio que se alimenta con una bateria de telefono celular de 3.7v a 500 mAh, y deseo alimentarla con una bateria de 12v para que dure mas trabajando. He visto sus diagramas y en mi caso ? que me recomiendan??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2013)

Estás seguro que soportará los 12 V y no se quemará ?


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 2, 2013)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm1575.pdf


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mat4 (Sep 2, 2013)

La solución mas efectiva que te recomiendo es un LM317, en la hoja de datos vas a encontrar la información necesaria sobre conexión  y valores de resistencias, como la tensión es 3.7V te recomiendo que la resistencia variable sea un trimpot de 25 o 15 vueltas.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 2, 2013)

Hola.

Si vas a usar el LM317.
R1=240 ohmios  R2=470 ohmios
o
R1=200 ohmios  R2=390 ohmios   

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc (Sep 3, 2013)

Gracias. Voy a armarlo.


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc (Sep 8, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Si vas a usar el LM317.
> R1=240 ohmios  R2=470 ohmios
> ...




Ya arme el circuito y poniendo en trimpot totalmente abierto,  solo disminuye a 11.8V. Hay que cambiar algo? Utilize R1 220 R2 470ohmios.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 9, 2013)

Hola.

Si usas R1=220 ohmios, R2=300 ohmios (308 ohmios mejor, prueba con 330 ohmios)

R1=220 y R2=470  ---->  Vsal = 3.92v

El voltaje se calcula así:

Vsal = 1.25 x (1 + (R2/R1))
R1<= 240 ohmios (<= es menor o igual)

Mira como se conecta el LM317:

Ver el archivo adjunto 66348

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 9, 2013)

jesuscc dijo:


> Gracias a todos, Acabo de buscar las caracteristicas de la cámara y son 2500 mA a 3.3 V cc, una potencia de unos 8.5 W ( si estás con la cámara enchufada y cargando pilas ) sino baja a 4.5 W.
> 
> !



me cuesta creer que cargando las pilas consuma eso.
podria ser sin pilas, que la fuente deba entregar todo , y por un instante mientras carga el flash .


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc (Sep 13, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Si vas a usar el LM317.
> R1=240 ohmios  R2=470 ohmios
> ...



Ya hice el circuito y conectando la bateria de 12v de moto marca 8.7v, lo conecto a los polos de la bateria de cel. y marca 2.16v, enciendo el radio y marca 1.38v. y no funciona. Lo conecté haciendo un cable USB a una entrada que tiene en la parte posterior que dice DC 5V y marca lo mismo y no suena.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 14, 2013)

Hola.

Sólo (sin radio) con la batería 12v, debe medir 3v aprox.
Si no mide 3V, algo está mal en el circuito.
Con 5v no funciona, para 3v el voltaje de entrada mínimo es de 6v.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Nota Mira como se conecta el LM317, el potenciometro es R2 y 220 es R1, en gráfico que publicado.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 14, 2013)

sacrificando el tener una lamparita encendida , este esquema es asquerosamente simple  y horriblemente funcional:

la lamparita debe ser de la corriente que consuma tu aparato, si tu aparato consume 200 mA pues la lamparita sera de eso O MAS.

si tu aparato es de 3v 1 amper pues la lamparita sera de 1 amper o mas .

luego los diodos, seran de la corriente que necesites, si necesitas de 1 amper , pues compra uno de 3 amper.
si necesitas 300 mA , pues diodos de 1 amper, asi estan sobrados que soportaran la corriente bien, tranquilos.

ahora cuantos diodos usas ?? 
eso es experimentalmente , por seguridad calcula 1v por diodo .
asi que si necesitas 3v pues pones 3 diodos .
y medis, si te da ok , pues listo, dejas esos 3 diodos .
lo peor que te puede pasar es que veas que no llega, por que en cada diodo cae menos tension , quizas unos 0,7v , pues en ese caso pones un diodo mas.

no falla, no complica, no da a dudas.

antes de poner tu aparato armas la lampara con los diodos y medis que tension cae entre negativo y el positivo que puse, entre los diodos y la lampara.

cero complicacion, cero dudas, cero fallas.
hacelo y luego me dicen , es aparatoso, si la corriente es mucha, por la lamparita.
pero si no tienen idea de electronica, es facil y recontra facil .-
ah........ademas hace de indicador de estado de bateria


----------



## quetzalcoatljlhc (Sep 21, 2013)

quetzalcoatljlhc dijo:


> Ya hice el circuito y conectando la bateria de 12v de moto marca 8.7v, lo conecto a los polos de la bateria de cel. y marca 2.16v, enciendo el radio y marca 1.38v. y no funciona. Lo conecté haciendo un cable USB a una entrada que tiene en la parte posterior que dice DC 5V y marca lo mismo y no suena.



No funciono con el LM317, hise el otro con diodo zener y funciono. 
Gracias.


----------

